# Best Gun Camera Footage EVER!!!



## Etype (Jul 26, 2012)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Red Ryder (Jul 26, 2012)

Either that donkey literally got the shit scared out of it or its so cool that it calmly takes a shit in the middle of a gun run


----------



## IT101 (Jul 27, 2012)

La Roux said:


> Either that donkey literally got the shit scared out of it or its so cool that it calmly takes a shit in the middle of a gun run


I get the feeling the donkey wasn't the only one to shit during that event.

OP: Good find, thanks for posting.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 27, 2012)

My brother has told some good stories (and probably has better ones that he can't tell) about things they've seen while loitering...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 27, 2012)

La Roux said:


> Either that donkey literally got the shit scared out of it or its so cool that it calmly takes a shit in the middle of a gun run


 
One time... at band camp...

One time in Afghanistan an AC-130 crewmember was going over some kill cam footage with me.  In it, one bad guy was strolling in a field, thinking he got far enough away from the fight that he wouldn't be targeted any more, 105 near-miss produced a huge plume of dust that obscured the IR for a second or two, when the dust cleared there was ol' boy, obviously hurting a little but still managing to stagger around a bit.  There was a big hot spot where the 105 hit and lots of little hotspots all around.  The target of course was a big hotspot, and very easily identifiable.  There was a small, thin hotspot kind of trailing along behind the target.  I thought it was blood on the ground, but it kept moving with the target (who at this point was still upright but not really moving very much).  me:  "What is this right here?"  crewmember:  "well, those are his intestines."  The target collapsed a second or two later.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome vid.  Good sound too.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

